# What games are you looking forward to this year?



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 30, 2012)

The title explains itself I guess.
High on my list is Metro: Last light and the long awaited Aliens: Colonial marines. (just hoping it doesn't do a Duke Nukem on us)


----------



## Zydala (Jan 30, 2012)

Ace Attorney 5. If it makes it to the states :[

Rune Factory 4... I will seriously buy a 3DS for the damn game.

Last Guardian

why are all my desired titles so far away :[


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 30, 2012)

*SKULLGIRLS* 
also soul calibur 5 which will be coming out tomorrow.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 30, 2012)

Diablo III.  Yes, I dare say it's gonna come out this year :V


----------



## Onnes (Jan 30, 2012)

Diablo III
Mass Effect 3

At least those are the two major releases coming out soon enough for me to care about.


----------



## Xeno (Jan 30, 2012)

Prototype 2
Bioshock Infinite
Borderlands 2


----------



## Waffles (Jan 30, 2012)

Borderlands 2, Diablo 3, and maybe Tribes Ascend.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 30, 2012)

The next Half-Life.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 30, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> The next Half-Life.



Why are you on the forum but not on Skype >:'(

Your brb is taking a while. :c


----------



## veeno (Jan 30, 2012)

Dragonfurry please tell me you are not joking about half life.

Is it really coming out this year?


----------



## Zydala (Jan 30, 2012)

There has been no word on half-life for years now. so don't hold your breath.

I forgot Bioshock Infinite! It still feels like its 2010 to me and I'm going "what do you mean I have to wait until 2012 for that?? :["


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 30, 2012)

Sly Cooper: Thieves in Time
Jak and Daxter Collection
Rhythm Heaven Fever
SSX
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Xenoblade Chronicles
Halo 4
Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance
The Last Guardian
Luigi's Mansion 2
Paper Mario 3DS
Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode II
[Wii U Launch Games]

And others that I didn't list.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 30, 2012)

The third Assassins Creed and nothing else so far. Maybe The Last of Us.


----------



## antiChristDingo (Jan 30, 2012)

SSX, Borderlands 2, Arkham City Impostors has been a blast in the beta so hopefully the full download is more of the same fun..


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 30, 2012)

SSX, Paper Mario 3D, Tales of Graces, Soul Calibur 5, Icarus Uprising, Ace Attorney 5 (assuming we get it), Layton X Wright (also assuming we get it) and Diablo 3 (Assuming I upgrade my computer by that time to get it.)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 30, 2012)

NEStalgia Fox said:


> Xenoblade Chronicles


Well this good sir has good taste!



NEStalgia Fox said:


> Halo 4
> Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance
> Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode II



Oh....



NEStalgia Fox said:


> [Wii U Launch Games]


lol launch titles


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 30, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Well this good sir has good taste!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My excitement for all the games on my list may vary. lol

And for some of them I haven't seen enough info about them to know for sure...


----------



## Conker (Jan 30, 2012)

Darksiders 2 is my big want right now.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm looking forward to Diablo III sucking, to Halo 4 being a huge letdown, RE: Operation Raccoon City to also be a let down, Transformers: Fall Of Cybertron to either be really good, or suck really hard...I Am Alive I'm looking forward to seeing if they finally destroyed the game bad enough that they can put it out...I'm looking forward to how much shit has changed in Prototype 2 from the original one, and I'm looking forward to seeing if Bioshock Infinite is even worth half the hype and attention it's been given.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 31, 2012)

Conker said:


> Darksiders 2 is my big want right now.


I really want to play the original.


----------



## Wreth (Jan 31, 2012)

Borderlands 2


----------



## SirRob (Jan 31, 2012)

Impact's got me hyped for Xenoblade.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 31, 2012)

Xenoblade's got me hyped up for Xenoblade! :V

I wish I had a wii :,c


----------



## veeno (Jan 31, 2012)

Metro last light.

Glorius mother fucking Russia.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 31, 2012)

veeno said:


> Metro last light.
> 
> Glorius mother fucking Russia.



A new Metro game? I'm gonna give that a try. While I don't like many linear shooter-style games, I really really liked Metro.

As for this year, there's not really too much I'm looking forward to (so far). One thing I have my sights on is seeing Project Zomboid develop a little more. :3


----------



## BRN (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm looking forward to downloading more PSX isos.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 31, 2012)

Dunno if its been said but Guild Wars 2

>inb4 great game
>inb4 wow killer


----------



## Truxi (Jan 31, 2012)

_Bioshock: Infinite_ and whatever DLC comes out for _Skyrim_. _Half-Life_ as well, if Valve ever figure out how to count to three.


----------



## veeno (Jan 31, 2012)

Truxi said:


> _Bioshock: Infinite_ and whatever DLC comes out for _Skyrim_. _Half-Life_ as well, if Valve ever figure out how to count to three.


They have three counter strikes.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm looking forward to square enix ripping me off, once again overpricing a redistribution of an old game on the PSN. :V


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 31, 2012)

None of them. 

New age games suck ass >:C
And I can't afford any of them, or their respective consoles. ;0;


----------



## Pine (Jan 31, 2012)

Hopefully Half Life [Episode] 3
The new Twisted Metal for the PS3. I used to spend countless hours playing the old ones on PSX.
Metro: Last Light. I haven't beaten 2033 yet, but it's pretty awesome so far, and pretty underrated.
Counter Strike: Global Offensive. I used to play the original CS a lot as a teen, and I'm getting sucked back into CS:S.
Some DLC for Skyrim would be cool too.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 31, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> None of them.
> 
> New age games suck ass >:C
> And I can't afford any of them, or their respective consoles. ;0;



lol, that reminds when all games cost 40-50 dollars, sure there were no 60 dollar ones but also no new 20-10 dollar games as well.


----------



## Truxi (Jan 31, 2012)

veeno said:


> They have three counter strikes.


The same goes for the original _Half-Life_ too, but the point is that none of their games have '3' in the title when their problem is with releasing a game that does.


----------



## BRN (Jan 31, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> lol, that reminds when all games cost 40-50 dollars, sure there were no 60 dollar ones but also no new 20-10 dollar games as well.



I picked up Gex 3 when it was new for a fiver. :<


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 31, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> lol, that reminds when all games cost 40-50 dollars, sure there were no 60 dollar ones but also no new 20-10 dollar games as well.



I have never paid more than $30 for a game, and I'm not about to either.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 31, 2012)

well games all used to cost 50 dollars if you wanted them new. used games i'm a bit meh on buying.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 31, 2012)

Metal Gear Rising is about it (as far as I know of games coming out).


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 31, 2012)

the darkness 2

jackie estacado is my favorite comic character of all time


----------



## Conker (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh, Kingdoms of Amalur. That game looks so bloody fantastic.


----------



## Genobee (Feb 1, 2012)

Tera Online
Metro: Last Light
Guild Wars 2
Bioshock: Infinite


----------



## Aetius (Feb 1, 2012)

Bioshock Infinite!


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 1, 2012)

Street Fighter x Tekken


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Feb 1, 2012)

The Skyrim Construction Set (as well as DLC for it)
Mass Effect 3 (I might actually pirate it if I have to get it through Origin)
Diablo 3
Borderlands 2

I'm pretty much looking forward to everything else sucking. I'm disappoint in Bungie/343 Studios/whomever-the-fuck-is-making-it for saying "we're going to stop at 3" and then turning around and continuing to release more games. I was OK with ODST and Reach, because at least did some things that I enjoyed, but this shit is getting ridiculous. I didn't play Bioshock 2, so I can't say I'm all that excited for the sequel to that. Other than that, I have enough games right now to last me through the next year and then some and newer games are starting to feel more and more watered down from their predecessors.


----------



## Weremagnus (Feb 1, 2012)

Journey
The Last Guardian (if it ever flippin' comes out!)
More Skylanders toys
Sly Cooper 4's release date to be announced


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 1, 2012)

Pretty much the only game I wait for is Infinite


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 1, 2012)

Sulfur said:


> Street Fighter x Tekken


gems  :v
i personally don't want it cause it's essentially becoming a clusterfuck of unnecessary features.
unlike the fightin game i'm waiting for, skullgirls, which adds features that aren't a cluster fuck but make sense (anti-infinite detection system and no hitstun scaling, also being able to choose team size/assists and the game stops unblockables.


----------



## kiwischan (Feb 1, 2012)

Mass Effect 3, Lollipop Chainsaw, Street Fighter X Tekken, DMC: Devil May Cry...i work at gamestop so i see this crap all the time. so many good things coming out


----------



## kiwischan (Feb 1, 2012)

Weremagnus said:


> Journey
> The Last Guardian (if it ever flippin' comes out!)
> More Skylanders toys
> Sly Cooper 4's release date to be announced



according to what i've seen, the last guardian has either put on hold indefinitely or canceled :c


----------



## Weremagnus (Feb 1, 2012)

kiwischan said:


> according to what i've seen, the last guardian has either put on hold indefinitely or canceled :c


I'm weeping now ; A ;


----------



## kiwischan (Feb 1, 2012)

Weremagnus said:


> I'm weeping now ; A ;



same :c i went to look to see if they actually had a street date in the computer a couple weeks ago, and it disappeared completely...we got an email the following day saying it was on hold/canceled.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 2, 2012)

kiwischan said:


> according to what i've seen, the last guardian has either put on hold indefinitely or canceled :c


False information is false.

http://ps3.ign.com/articles/121/1215394p1.html


----------



## Weremagnus (Feb 2, 2012)

Hurray! Because I really want to explore that sweet looking world with a giant gryphon/dog/beasty


----------



## Milo (Feb 2, 2012)

animal crossing, harvest moon, rune factory 4

ALL THE HARVEST MOONS


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Feb 2, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Bioshock Infinite!


I'd almost forgotten about this, more games are being added to my already large list.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 2, 2012)

SSX 2012 and Mass Effect 3


----------



## Luventius (Feb 2, 2012)

Bioshock Infinite, Borderlands 2, and hoping that Aliens: Colonial Marines won't be a letdown. It looks interesting 
And as far as I've read while getting to this glorious "page 3" a new Sly Cooper?


----------



## Sar (Feb 2, 2012)

The game which no one plays because everyone else will be playing COD.
that and bioshock.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 2, 2012)

i won't be playing either of those :v


----------



## Luventius (Feb 3, 2012)

....why you gotta be a "hater", Alastair? At least try it!   Fantasy/sci Fi/idkwhatbioshockiscategorized Is For The Victory View! (FTVV?) Or for the Win. Whatever you prefer, feline.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 3, 2012)

i don't like shooters, i prefer fighting games rpgs. like skullgirls when that comes out. o also another thing i remembered is more saints row 3 dlc when that comes out.
also i never said either of them were bad, why am i a hater?


----------



## Luventius (Feb 3, 2012)

Fair enough. Most shooters are the same nowadays. :I  Huzzah SR: The Third!  Oh and err....being a feline, how bout we forget the whole "hater" thing for a bit of...ya know...Killer of Kitties...Petsmart Parsley...Colombian Cat.... (aka Catnip)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 3, 2012)

Anyone who hates shooters needs to try some real shooters, preferably not on console.



Luventius said:


> Fair enough. Most shooters are the same nowadays. :I  Huzzah SR: The Third!  Oh and err....*being a feline*, how bout we forget the whole "hater" thing for a bit of...ya know...Killer of Kitties...Petsmart Parsley...Colombian Cat.... (aka Catnip)



>:c


----------



## Inashne117 (Feb 3, 2012)

Mass Effect 3 and Halo 4.



Gibby said:


> Anyone who hates shooters needs to try some real shooters, preferably not on console.



^ That guy. He knows what's up.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 3, 2012)

Tales of Graces F and Xenoblade. 

Only two games I've heard about that interest me.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm curious about Xenoblade and I'll probably get Resident Evil 6 then complain about Capcom neglecting Darkstalkers.


----------



## Pine (Feb 3, 2012)

Just pre-ordered Twisted Metal this morning. The demo is out on PSN, but unfortunately the online deathmatch servers aren't working.


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey, least now we got simpsons game ^.^......Really can't wait for SSX. Need some Elise and Eddy/Eddie? action


----------



## Obtuse tail (Feb 5, 2012)

Quantum Conundrum [video=youtube;o9oZGs7UycE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9oZGs7UycE[/video]

Made by the portal developers by the way.


----------



## kiwischan (Feb 5, 2012)

NEStalgia Fox said:


> False information is false.
> 
> http://ps3.ign.com/articles/121/1215394p1.html



giant douche is a douche. HNNNNNNNNG.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 5, 2012)

Just saw Wargame: European Escalation out later this month.

Wantwantwant.


----------



## Pogiforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Milo said:


> animal crossing, harvest moon, rune factory 4





Milo said:


> ALL THE HARVEST MOONS




Dude, Harvest Moon is OUT. Go get it.

For me, Animal Crossing and Luigi's Mansion 2. I'd say Resident Evil:Revelations but I picked that up yesterday. Loving it!


----------

